# 2 separate Prayer requests



## sniper22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a double request if you don't mind. 

1st is a 2 month old little girl who is in egelston hospital in critical condition.  She has had 3 open heart surgeries and is suffering from kidney failure.  Her parents are good Christians and are really in need of spiritual support.  She is a precious baby that has a lot of fight in her and I know God is with her every breath.  I can post pictures but only if someone wants me to. 


2nd is my aunt, she is a brest cancer surviver and has just been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. The good part to this (I know there is no good part with cancer) is that it is the same cell type cancer that she just came through and the doctors seem to think they have a treatment plan. 

If yall don't mind, please remember them both when in conversation with our Lord and Savior.  

God bless each of you.


----------



## RobRay (Jan 17, 2015)

Sniper22, We offer up prayer for the Little one and your Aunt. 

RobRay


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 17, 2015)

Prayers sent for a full recovery for the little 2 month old child and prayers for your Aunt.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 17, 2015)

our prayers for your request to the Man upstairs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Prayers sent up for both the young child and your Aunt.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Prayers sent for both the little one and your aunt.


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Jan 22, 2015)

*Praying*

Praying for both, may the lord god heal that little girl


----------



## P C I (Jan 22, 2015)

prayers for both


----------



## Sargent (Jan 22, 2015)

sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2015)

My Prayers are added for both.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 2, 2015)

If yall don't mind, also add me to your list of those in need of prayer. 
I tore my rotator cuff and the muscle under it 3 weeks ago and had surgery last Tuesday.  This is going to be a challenge since I am self employed.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2015)

You got'm sniper! May The Lord give you a speedy recovery!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 25, 2015)

From the bottom of my heart,  I thank you all. The baby lost her battle, but only after God used her as one of His servants. This precious angel brought a lot of non-believers to God as well as well as several "Christians" who had put distance in their relationship with God back on a course to making things right. I ask that yall keep her family in your prayers. 

If I can ask more prayers,  there's another infant that needs prayer. His name is Ryder and he was born with Freeman-Sheldon syndrome.  It's not necessarily a life threatening problem, but there is always the chance of complications.  

As for me, I am going stir crazy from not being allowed to do anything for another 10 weeks and your continued prayers are appreciated.  

Thank you all for your prayers. 
May God Bless you as much as he has and does me.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 25, 2015)

Broke my heart when I read about little Katherine, her parents are in my prayers.  Will keep infant Ryder in my prayers.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about this baby girl. I know the pain that these parents are going through and I pray God will confront them and give them peace to know where she is today. I know that one day soon we will all be together again for eternity.  I know that my son was with Jesus when they welcomed her home. I will be praying for this young man and will continue to keep you in my prayers. Brothers in Christ!!


----------

